# Day the bubble burst



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

I've just finished reading a very interesting book by this title. In the waning months of the year 1929, the New York Stock Exchange was going strong. Millions of small and large investors poured their life savings into the pool of speculative issues, hoping for a big return on their gamble. On Black Tuesday, October 29th, the dream came to a crashing halt. It charts the giddy years that preceded it, and the miserable decade that followed in its wake. Now I know the stock exchange cannot be compared like for like with the property market, but I couldn't help thinking of Ireland and the celtic tiger property dependant boom while reading it. They say every year that the property market's reached its peak, but I've never thought this,,, until the last couple of months, now I'm not a property investor myself, but I do follow all the newspaper, t.v, radio stories and in my opinion, it's going to crash, not slow down or stabalise, but crash. Not trying to blow my own trumpet too much, but I've been pretty good at predicting things, in terms of current affairs politics etc, on Sep 11 2001, I said to several people that Bush would go for Iraq, and he did..you can see alot if you read between the lines,, why are so many estate agents selling their own offices etc?? Maybe I'm wrong, lets see...


----------



## ubiquitous (16 Nov 2006)

Joeytheboy said:


> Not trying to blow my own trumpet too much, but I've been pretty good at predicting things, in terms of current affairs politics etc, on Sep 11 2001, I said to several people that Bush would go for Iraq, and he did..you can see alot if you read between the lines,



With due respect, it didn't take whole lot of reading through the lines to make that particular guess at the time. 

[broken link removed]



> September 12, 2001 - Before it was even clear who was behind the attacks, Donald Rumsfeld insisted at a Cabinet meeting that Saddam's Iraq should be "a principal target of the first round of terrorism".
> 
> "The next morning — before it was even clear who was behind the attacks — Rumsfeld insisted at a Cabinet meeting that Saddam's Iraq should be "a principal target of the first round of terrorism," according to Bob Woodward's book Bush At War." - ABC (03/10/03)







> U.S. Decision On Iraq Has Puzzling Past
> Opponents of War Wonder When, How Policy Was Set
> By Glenn Kessler
> Washington Post Staff Writer
> ...


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

Maybe so, but down here in the wilds of County Kerry I was considered a charlatan for even suggesting it................


----------



## xt40 (16 Nov 2006)

wow, david mcwilliams, pack your bags. we no longer need your servives.


----------



## thewatcher (16 Nov 2006)

You're a bit late the party's already over,if not ended a bit prematurely !.

TheParty


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

So it's agreed by everybody then, the bubble is bursting , that means I've been right in my predictions,,,another one for the joey boy, do you think it will crash spectacularly like, banks repossesing, people declaring bankrupcy all over the country? I think it will,,,, in the next 4 months


----------



## thewatcher (16 Nov 2006)

I think........................you might get banned.shush !


----------



## phoenix_n (16 Nov 2006)

thewatcher said:


> I think........................you might get banned.shush !


 
 Agreed. Theres many a man who spoke of such things who are no more heard of.


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

I'm sorry, I'm not trying to ruffle anybodys feathers too much,, just thinking out loud as it were, hell, what do I know, I'm not even a property investor, not yet anyway, don't listen to me, ask Mcwilliams or Hobbs, would they get banned I wonder...mmm.. I'm thinking of investing in India, that's the new celtic tiger,,,well not celtic really,,but you know what I mean. Thats where tigers come from anyway


----------



## F. Kruger (16 Nov 2006)

With the Exchequer in such a healthy state, they will probably end up giving out hardship grants to the property investors to keep them afloat. It affects so many voters.

You should have bought with the herd Joey


----------



## 892896 (16 Nov 2006)

I'd say George Lee would be doing cartwheels should the unthinkable happen !


----------



## JohnnyBoy (16 Nov 2006)

What is the unthinkable?


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

I was too young in the roaring nineties, I'm  26 now, ok I have my own house, no investment properties, but I'm seeing how, virtually impossible it is for my generation, my friends to get on the property ladder,or slide, as it may now be described, unless daddy and mommy are helping out, what are the choices for young people today? get a council house, to do that you need a couple of kids, but I'm sure people are above doing that to get a house, same old story, money begets money, those who had it in the nineties now have more, those who didn't now have less, where's it going to lead....


----------



## Duplex (16 Nov 2006)

Joeytheboy said:


> I was too young in the roaring nineties, I'm 26 now, ok I have my own house, no investment properties, but I'm seeing how, virtually impossible it is for my generation, my friends to get on the property ladder,or slide, as it may now be described, unless daddy and mommy are helping out, what are the choices for young people today? get a council house, to do that you need a couple of kids, but I'm sure people are above doing that to get a house, same old story, money begets money, those who had it in the nineties now have more, those who didn't now have less, where's it going to lead....


 

Hush now ya here.  We don't speak of these things.


----------



## cjh (16 Nov 2006)

JohnnyBoy said:


> What is the unthinkable?


 

I'd tell you only it's unspeakable!


----------



## hmmm (16 Nov 2006)

We should call it something else. Maybe "the price of onions", and the onion bubble.


----------



## Joeytheboy (16 Nov 2006)

I think the price of cabbages is going to go down, I think this will effect the whole socio economic landscape of Ireland, too many people believed in the all powerful cabbage god, and now are shaking in their wellingtons,
I'm thinking of investing in a cabbage in India, any views on that market? the cabbages are looking greener over there at the mo


----------



## CCOVICH (16 Nov 2006)

Joeytheboy said:


> I think the price of cabbages is going to go down, I think this will effect the whole socio economic landscape of Ireland, too many people believed in the all powerful cabbage god, and now are shaking in their wellingtons,
> I'm thinking of investing in a cabbage in India, any views on that market? the cabbages are looking greener over there at the mo


 

If you are going to talk nonsense, please do so elsewhere.


----------

